# My motorhome sale, or, not !!



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Could anyone out there answer a question seriously, for me regarding the lack of interest I have had to date trying to sell my motorhome. I should say immediately that this is not intended as a push to sell the van, I simply would like to know how people feel about my post sale.
The van is in the Coachbuilt section of the sales, page 2, the Autotrail Apache 634u with 195 viewings to date and two semi interested enquiries. So, the question is, IF you were, or have looked seriously at this advertisment, what would or, has put you off, price? Fiat connotations? or something else.
I will be grateful for any serious replies to this post, or anything that makes me laugh.
Regards, 
Norman
I suppose it would help to have it in the correct forum   
Could a moderator help put it where it belongs :roll: 
Thanks


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Norman,

Firstly I have put in a link to the advert.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/search-adverts.html

Now for the price,

If you look around you will find a brand new one for £40,000 for a 2008 model.

The killer is VAT, deduct that 40,000 divided by 1.175 = £34042.55

I will let you judge for yourself.

The loss on a new van is high in yr 1.

Hope that helps

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

This link should work..

 Autotrail Apache 634u 4 Berth

Looks a bonny MH Norman. Like Steve says it could be the asking price as your description is short and precise and not filled out with flannel.

Hope you sell it soon.

Johnny F


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

*motorhome sale*

I should be selling mine in a few weeks I have a buyer lined up, Could you post more pics if posable? And does it have four belted seats?
Thank you Andy & Steph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail Apache 634U*

Hi Norman

I sold a motorhome privately - only a few months after buying it brand new. This need not be a financial disaster.

I suggest advertising in as many places as possible - where it is free to do so. I have sent you a PM.

You could also consider EBAY to generate interest - but I have never sold a vehicle there, so take advice from those who have.

I would aim for an asking price of about £35,000 with a bit of haggling etc.

Russell


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi Norman, hope you are well, sorry to see you are selling your van, but can understand your reasons for doing so.

I have looked at your ad and only things I can think of is to add a description of the layout. Also like the previous poster add how many belted seats there are. Maybe also a pic of the interior if the sysem allows you to post another picture. Am sure Sandj or Zebedee could help if you don't know how. 

It looks like a lovely vehicle and I really hope you manage to sell it soon


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Many thanks for your advice and suggestions, noted and ammendments made.
Regards,
Norman


----------

